# Pro-10 Ultra Lean, any reviews?



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm going to get my bf a bit lower before my next cycle so just after any feed back on this.

Cheers.http://www.pro-10.com/products/weight-loss/weight-loss-tablets.html

http://www.pro-10.com/products/weight-loss/weight-loss-tablets.html


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dai, got a few people who rave about them

i can send you a few if you like to try?

The y have biiter orange in them which is similer to ephadrine and lots of other stuff

read more here

http://www.pro-10.com/blog/2011/11/01/the-benefits-of-diet-tablets-such-as-ultralean/


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Your a good man Wheyman yeh please do so, you still have my address?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes its in my sat nav


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

How many caps is the nutritional information based on?

Any one else tried it? Fancy giving it a go for the last 2-3 weeks of my cut.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ethos said:


> How many caps is the nutritional information based on?
> 
> Any one else tried it? Fancy giving it a go for the last 2-3 weeks of my cut.


Wheyman sent me some samples, eight tabs so going to take one a day and see how I feel on them


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Amazon (lol) reckon the dosage is 2-5 a day.

I doubt this is per cap:

Garcinia cambogia 1150.0mg

Citrus aurantium 278.0mg

Gymnema sylvestre 250.0mg

Taraxicum officinale 250.0mg

L-Tyrosine 250.0mg

Guarana 231.5mg

Green Tea 83.5mg

Of which Epigallocatechin Gallate (EGCG) 8.0mg

Grapefruit extract 80.0mg

Coleus forskohlii 25.0mg

Copper glycinate chelate 1.3mg

Chromium picolinate 0.5mg

Of which Chromium 60ìg


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

i dont really rate any commercial fat burners but this looks no worse than anything else and is a decent price


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its a per day.

the bitter orange really helps. I love them.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> its a per day.
> 
> the bitter orange really helps. I love them.


Sorry Wheyman how many?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ethos said:


> Amazon (lol) reckon the dosage is 2-5 a day.
> 
> I doubt this is per cap:
> 
> ...


I Wrote the amazon discription.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Sorry Wheyman how many?


Dai i would take 3 idealy


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

So are those dosages based on 3 tablets Wheyman?

I'm guessing the best time to take them would be on an empty stomach before morning cardio?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

wooooahhhh.

If your handing out free samples? You got my address.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Ethos the doasgaes are based on 5, but i take three.

Beofre cardio is great as the bitter orange is similar to ephedrine this combined with the caffein from the guranna and the green tea make you feel really energised


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks- might be worth stating that on the site... it's something I think most people would like to know.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ethos thats a fair point ill update it now! Feedback always welcome.

Just so you know im riding the lighting right now curtesy of 2 ultra lean.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Updated!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> wooooahhhh.
> 
> If your handing out free samples? You got my address.
> 
> Please and thank you!


send me your address again will you?


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Ordered some, hopefully will come before the weekend.

I'll start by smashing 3 pre-cardio in the mornings and give an update after a couple of weeks.


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

Fat loss product with no yohimbine and caffeine!?!? What is the world coming too!!??!! Lol. Nah. Seems decent.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, ordered yesterday at around 12.30 and they arrived this morning.

Ordered them to my work address and got a phonecall saying "YOUR FAT LOSS TABLETS ARE HERE".

....cheers!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> wooooahhhh.
> 
> If your handing out free samples? You got my address.
> 
> Please and thank you!


Hi guys we are sending out samples of Ultrlean at them moments message me your address ill get some out


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

th3futureII said:


> Fat loss product with no yohimbine and caffeine!?!? What is the world coming too!!??!! Lol. Nah. Seems decent.


lots of caffeine Yohimbine is illegal now


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Wheyman said:


> Dai, got a few people who rave about them
> 
> i can send you a few if you like to try?
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

robsam23 said:


> :whistling:


Robsam look at the chemical back up


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

@Wheyman, still doing free samples of them?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> @Wheyman, still doing free samples of them?


yes prvate me your address and ill get some out


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Wheyman, your inbox is too full


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

hi cleared sorry

find the limit really annoying


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Wheyman said:


> Robsam look at the chemical back up


I'm only poking fun mate, I'm sure it's good stuff


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

robsam23 said:


> I'm only poking fun mate, I'm sure it's good stuff


fair play mate, i get a bit personal as we formulated it


----------

